# LOWRIDER BIKE / DRUMSET



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

came across this strange drume set thats part lowrider bike.nice murals.

might be a repost.





































at least teh drums are LP'S


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nevermind, it IS one of Kottonmouth Kings bikes. those guys know how to get down on bikes and drums :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 8 2007, 09:09 PM~9186023
> *came across this strange drume set thats part lowrider bike.nice murals.
> 
> might be a repost.
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, that guy has like 8 of these now.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 9 2007, 11:06 AM~9190957
> *Man, that guy has like 8 of these now.
> *


he beat you at cow palace rite??


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

they had one in phoenix that had a glassbowl builin the handlebars and you can smoke from one side of them and light it on the other


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 9 2007, 11:42 AM~9191213
> *he beat you at cow palace rite??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

:no:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.lourider.net/


----------

